# Uiterlijk > Huid - gezicht >  Echinaforce créme tegen acné

## Jan1993

Hallo

Ik heb vandaag een middel gekocht: Echinaforce créme, wat moet werken tegen acne.

Heeft iemand daar ervaring mee?

----------


## Agnes574

Ik heb daar helaas géén ervaring mee,

Hopelijk helpt het je!!

Succes ermee!

Xx Ag

----------

